

Poll: Some employers see a rise in bogus sick days - cwan
http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2010-10-27/health/ct-talk-creative-ways-to-call-in-sick20101027_1_bowling-balls-bogus-sick-days-bosses

======
nck4222
"And, in a scene reminiscent of "Ferris Bueller's Day Off," 15 percent of
suspicious bosses said they drove by the employee's house or apartment."

That must be one important employee if the boss is taking time out of their
day to follow up on them.

